# Dorschangeln von Scheveningen



## schmutzpuckel (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Boardies,

langsam aber sicher sollte es mit den Dorsch losgehen :k. War jemand von euch schon mal diesen Herbst von Scheveningen auf Dorsch unterwegs ?

Wäre schön, wenn jemand den einen oder anderen Bericht, Erfahrungen oder Infos einstellt.
Ich für meine Fälle plane jedenfalls ind der ersten November Woche den ersten Trip zu starten .

Danke vorab

Gruß


----------

